# My hunting season thus far



## skinnerc06 (Oct 11, 2007)

Heres a link to some pics of things I have bagged this season.  Anyone had any luck?

http://s181.photobucket.com/albums/x...6/Hunting%202/


----------



## goat (Oct 11, 2007)

I will be going for the first time in the AM.  I hope to bag several doe by the weekend and next week I feel maybe some sausage being made, or something depending on the weather.  I may just have to freeze the deer meat and wait for cooler weather.


----------



## mossymo (Oct 11, 2007)

Pheasant season in my state starts Saturday, I took Monday off. Deer rifle season is in 2 1/2 weeks, the wife and I cut back from 8 tags to 5 for this year; my sons are not around as much to eat (both have thier drivers license and the girls are looking better to them !!!). Hope to have hunting pic's to follow.....


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 11, 2007)

Nice hunting there skinner!

Good luck Goat and Mossy.

Mossy the boys found a different doe eh?


----------



## monty (Oct 11, 2007)

Right now I have three snowshow hares, four partridge and a big empty spot in my freezer. Still playing tag with a good sized Boar Black Bear..

Rifle deer season starts a month from now and I have high hopes. Wish I had a moose permit. They're crawling all over the place!

Cheers!


----------



## bigg125 (Oct 11, 2007)

Mossy Mo
   our season in MT starts about the same time as yours and I already have a nice juicy cow elk tied up and waiting to be shot and put in my freezer


----------



## wvsmokeman (Oct 11, 2007)

Your season looks good so far! Bow season for whitetail deer opens this Saturday for me. I hope to get a few fat ones in the freezer this year. The temperature will be dropping by then....should be a good day to hunt.


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Oct 11, 2007)

*Hello Sir, I must have missed you on the roll call. Welcome from another Montana boy. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 I got two questions for ya. I could tie a cow elk to the hitchin rack, but how did you halter break her? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*
*#2, you need to get a big bull, just for the hat rack. (yea I know, the cow tastes better)*


have fun and good luck on your hunt. Terry


----------



## richtee (Oct 11, 2007)

Nice lookin' buck there... not too big, decent rack! Given the fletching pictured, a fine shot too. The reason I don't do bow is I am afraid of not dropping a deer. To me, as a hunter- you owe the game a quick, humane kill. I just don't trust myself on game with the bow. Funny tho, as a kid I shot in competition and did OK. "Buck fever"?  Heh... ah well, shotgun/rifle in a month!


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 11, 2007)

Nice pictures!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




I'm waiting for rifle season, starts in about a month.
Which reminds me, I still have some venison to use up.


----------



## placebo (Oct 11, 2007)

Should I PM you my address?


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 11, 2007)

I might have to send it to you if I don't get busy and use it up!


----------



## goat (Oct 11, 2007)

One doe hanging in the cooler here.


----------



## mrgrumpy (Oct 11, 2007)

Yeah I did..... 

I had a venison ham and shoulder given to me.... can't beat that price nor  trip                    
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









   and I think that makes it free ! ! !

Can't wait till I next month when I load up the 2 CG's and I will throw them on as well.


----------



## shellbellc (Oct 11, 2007)

Just this morning I bagged one of those big black mice that start coming in this time of year.  Sneaky little thing took the bait twice without getting caught!  Showed him who was boss! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Good luck to you all, I don't hunt by my 13 year old got a button buck last year, hopefully something bigger this year.  My bro put in a bid on a 250 year old farm house on 37+ acres, duck, buck, & doe hunting!!


----------



## richtee (Oct 11, 2007)

We gonna get some Q-view?


----------



## shellbellc (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## pigcicles (Oct 11, 2007)

Needs a bra


----------



## skinnerc06 (Oct 11, 2007)

HAHAH nice.  Anyone here ever smoked a venison ham?  I want to try it but im real afraid of ruining it.  does dark lean meat like deer take to a brine very well?  Or would i be better off using something with more flavor like an italian dressing or something.  I havent smoked anything lately so im gettin antzy.  any ideas?


----------



## goat (Oct 11, 2007)

I think that you would get along well with Italian Dressing and perhaps wrap it in bacon as venison is very lean meat.


----------



## walking dude (Oct 11, 2007)

crap skinner.........was there ENUFF of usez guys?

ducks didn't stand a chance..............



d8de


----------



## richtee (Oct 11, 2007)

Hahahah!  Hey  wait  ain't this more like it??


----------



## skinnerc06 (Oct 12, 2007)

HAHA yeah.  That was opening morning of the weekend long mini season.  We got out on the lake the night before so no one would take our spot.  We limited out (4 birds per person) in about 20 minutes.  13 guys, 4 birds a piece, lots of meat haha.


----------



## shellbellc (Oct 12, 2007)

We smoke the deer ribs.  Usually I believe they just go for hamburger, but two years ago somebody gave us the ribs to try on the smoker...They're excellent!


----------



## shellbellc (Oct 12, 2007)

BTW!  Got another one of them animals today!  Grey one this time!


----------



## Deer Meat (Oct 12, 2007)

I am going to get out for the first time this season, in the morning. Early muzzleloader season (doe only) opens tommorrow.


----------



## skinnerc06 (Oct 12, 2007)

Good luck deer meat


----------



## goat (Oct 13, 2007)

This is #2 in the skinning cradle.  Not a good pic but this is my set up here in the boonies.


----------



## richtee (Oct 13, 2007)

Save a rear haunch...GO FOR THE HAM! That's gonna be my first thing when I get one   :{)


----------



## monty (Oct 14, 2007)

I'm headed out the door in a few minutes to scare up a few more rabbits. Really convenient to live on your hunting turf. Will do a little late scouting as I go about to see if all is well with with my freezer pleasers.

Seems like everyone is having fun on this thread so I am going to sticky it at least till interest dies down.

Cheers!


----------



## Dutch (Oct 18, 2007)

Skinner-Back when we processed game meat we would often have customers request one of the rear haunches be made into venison ham. I can't tell you what our cure solution was cuz #1) it's a proprietary secret of the guy that did our curing; and #2) I'm suffering from a case of CRAFT (Can't Remember A Flipping Thing). 

Here is a link to a web page that has a curing solution recipe that can be used for poultry, bacon and ham. The recipe is pretty close to what we used, but our Curemaster added a couple of other ingredients (that proprietary thing) to make his cure unique- http://www.gourmel.com/articles/CURING_AND_SMOKING_YOUR_OWN_MEATS.html

The recipe will make 5 gallons of curing solution-when we made up curing solution we would make a 100-150 gallons at a time.

5 Gallons Water 
1 Lb. Canning Salt 
1 Lb. Cure 
1-1/2 Lb. Dextrose or Corn Sugar 


Enjoy!!


----------



## vin (Nov 2, 2007)

I haven't had much luck at all yet this year, but I'm not giving up that easily. Still got a long season left. Looking forward to getting back out there. Found a few new spots that are worth a shot. I'll keep y'all updated.


----------



## dingle (Nov 2, 2007)

Blistered a six pointer on Sunday morning. Double lung shot, quartering away. He didnt go 15 yds. Cant wait to try mossymo's venison bacon!


----------



## skinnerc06 (Nov 19, 2007)

I didn't know this was a sticky but thanks.  I just got back today from a weekend long hunt at the camp.  Two friends of mine killed an eight-point each.  One of em' was a real nice deer, but he was all broke up from fighting another deer.(hope i get a chance to see him).  Unfortunately my camera is acting up so no pics.  Also, we had a real nice dove shoot (pretty popular down here), but didn't get a chance to keep any of the breasts.  Next time I get some, im going to try an ADT... Atomic Dove Turd haha.  2 Breast halves with a sliver of jalapeno in the middle and bacon wrapped.  Sounds intersting so ill give it a try.  As always, good luck with the rest of the season.


----------



## goat (Nov 19, 2007)

Skinner, you will love the ADT's.  Mighty tasty to cook while the hunt is going on for snacks.  You can shoot more dove if you are consuming the evidence.


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Nov 25, 2007)

I had an ok opening day..... Here's the link to what i started this morning.....
I should have looked around before starting a new thread...


http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=11065


----------



## goat (Nov 26, 2007)

I passed on a 10 pt last night and took this 11 pt this morning at the ranch in Uvalde.


----------



## cowgirl (Nov 26, 2007)

Nice one goat!
So far I have a 9 point plus two nubs...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




I'm going back for a doe.

(He's not bleeding white....it's paint on the floor
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 )


----------



## goat (Nov 26, 2007)

That is also a nice deer, Cowgirl.  Happy hunting/eating!!


----------



## cowgirl (Nov 26, 2007)

Thank you goat...happy hunting to you too!


----------



## shellbellc (Nov 26, 2007)

My 13 year old is out today, tomorrow, and Wednesday with my brother and nephew.  He got his first buck last year, little button buck, so hopefully he sees something bigger this year!  

BTW, take those ribs and smoke them up!  We have done venison ribs about 4 or 5 times now.


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Nov 26, 2007)

Nice deer Cowgirl..... I got three opening day.... posted pics earlier....  none with horns yet......

I got an old saying for those of us not lucky enough to see a big buck......

(cant even make soup out of those horns...)


----------



## cowgirl (Nov 26, 2007)

Thanks BustedLuck.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Didn't see any does this evening, but I'm going back out in the morning.


You're right about the horns. lol


----------



## cowgirl (Nov 26, 2007)

Good advice Shellbell.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




I don't let any of the deer go to waste.


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Nov 26, 2007)

*  You two. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Deer don't have horns, they have "ANTLERS"
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Nov 26, 2007)

I know that.....  you cant even make soup outa them either...... lol


----------



## cowgirl (Nov 27, 2007)

Some don't have ANYthing.


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Nov 27, 2007)

*  Yes, and some don't have anything cause some people got SKUNKED this year. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	







*


----------



## cowgirl (Nov 29, 2007)

Here's a picture of my deer blind... (just kidding)
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Actually, I was kicked back with a glass of wine and my binoculars watching for deer.
Someone told me I had to wear orange to do that.......the next thing I knew, they slapped a hat on me and handed me a rifle.


----------



## goat (Nov 30, 2007)

We call them, Slickheads.


----------



## mj-air23 (Nov 30, 2007)

I shot this guy chasing a doe the day before Thanksgiving. He has 6 points on one side and 4 on the other. We also had 2 other doe tags and I am happy to say they are cut and frozen waiting to be made into sausage and other goodies. North Dakota had available something like 148,00 deer tags this year due to the expanding population. Temperatures were great pretty much the whole season, then the day after gun season ended, we got hit by an Alberta clipper and temperatures plummetted to lows of -10 degrees, with our highs as of late only hitting 15 degrees. Brrrrrrr...........


----------



## cowgirl (Nov 30, 2007)

I hadn't heard that one goat.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





mj, that's a nice one!!


----------



## goat (Nov 30, 2007)

NICE buck mj.  I theink the deer population is on the rise everywhere.  I know that between me and my veterinarian friend, we take 50+ does (slickheads) off of 2 ranches.


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Dec 1, 2007)

Nice deer!  I shot my three last Sat. picked them up from my meat cutter tues ..... ate some last night.... good times....


----------



## skinnerc06 (Dec 15, 2007)

good lookin buck mj.  send some of that cold weather down here to Florida.  Sweating in December is not cool


----------



## bassman (Dec 19, 2007)

My wife and I both had antlerless elk licenses for the late season (1-31 Dec).  Went hunting on Dec 12th.  I bagged a fat cow and my wife picked a nice tender calf (about 120 pounds dressed).  They are both processed and in the freezer.  Not to mention that during the 3d combined season, we each shot a nice 3 point mule deer buck.  Maybe we won't starve this winter!


----------



## goat (Dec 19, 2007)

Sounds like the freezer is stocked for the winter and beyond.


----------



## cman95 (Dec 19, 2007)

Nice deer. We used to call a doe a "skillet head!"


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Dec 19, 2007)

i gotta nuther one this mornin.... doe.... will post a couple pics after a while.... that makes four this year....


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Dec 19, 2007)

the photos from this mornin'.... 4th deer this year... still no "horns"...
 first kill with the new Remington 700 muzzleloader


----------



## cowgirl (Dec 19, 2007)

Nice deer Busted.......like that Remington too!


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Dec 19, 2007)

Thanks Cowgirl... thats my dogs name.... Remington....

 Remington is the Brown Lab and Rascal is the sheperd


----------



## shellbellc (Dec 19, 2007)

Nice deer everyone!  My boy did get a "slick head" on his last day out.  Going to pick him up a new gun tonight for Christmas.  Mossberg Silver Edition 12 guage over under.  He's getting really good a trap...


----------



## cowgirl (Dec 19, 2007)

Busted, those are cute family members!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Shellbell, I bet your son will love that Mossberg. Nice present!


----------



## devolutionist (Dec 20, 2007)

Oh man it had to be ducks... I was supposed to be going duck hunting with my buds up around Tallahassee the week after Christmas... but something came up with work and now I can't.  Was my ONLY chance to go this season, too.  I try to get up there a couple of times during the fall for dove season too, but missed that this year as well.

Stupid work...


----------

